# Rainforest Talk in Manhattan 11/22



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Tuesday November 22: The Indoor Gardening Society will present a talk on Colombia’s Las Orquídeas National Park. Paola Pedraza, Ph.D., Assistant Curator of the Institute of Systematic Botany at the New York Botanical Garden, talks about her recent expedition to catalog the flora of Las Orquídeas National Park, and the challenges of documenting mega-diverse and endangered flora in the tropics! (Dr. Pedraza is a contributor to the "Scientists at Work" column in the New York Times.)

Admission is FREE.

Tuesday, November 22
LGBT Center
West 13th Street between 7th & 8th Avenues
See front desk for room
Doors open at 6PM, Meeting at 6:30 PM, talk at 7:15 PM

Come join us!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Good info. I'll try to make it if I get out of work early enough. Thanks.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

yea, me too. This looks fun


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd am interested too

Dave and Riko let me know if you are planning on going


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I should be able to attend too. I want to also meet the local frogers.


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

Looking forward to this as well.


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

B-NICE said:


> I should be able to attend too. I want to also meet the local frogers.


This makes me think that the froggers that are going should meet up beforehand for a beer.

Good idea Bradley!

I can be the point person on this, so if you are going and want to grab a beer shoot me a pm


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey, I have 2 jars of brewers yeast and 3 bags of excelsior. Anybody want me to bring it?


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

i'm bringing LL for dave let me know if anyone needs some.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey Guys: Been reading Dr. Pedraza's stuff in the Times. Interesting stuff! (Her expertise is ericads, but she deals with all neotropical botany.) I'm looking forward to peppering her with questions on climatic conditions--but one of us should defintely ask her where the frogs are!


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks to all who came to Dr. Pedraza's talk. It was a pleasure to meet you guys. I am going to suggest to her that she embellish it a bit; I think she feels she can't bog her audience down with details--which, of course, we actually want to hear!

I think it is fascinating to learn about these different ecosystems; sometimes, we think of "tropical rainforest" as some monolithic entity, not realizing the real differences between a lowland forest and a cloud forest (in terms of temp, humidity, ambient light, etc.). And of course, this can be very relevant to the herps and plants we keep...

Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------

